# Missing the warm weather.



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure about anyone else? But I sure miss the warm weather!? The season started off really well for us. This was the first yr my daughter hunted with me and was able to shoot instead of just retreiving Dads downed birds. At 10 yrs old she works harder than most will in a whole season of hunting to get into the marsh where the birds want to be. It was a good yr and I had multiple days that ended with limits of greenheads. 
The first day my daughter hunted she almost completed a limit of green and fell short by just 2 birds before running out of bullets. I have never felt such a joy in duck hunting as I did watching the birds come in and letting her pick greenheads out. It was truly an amazing feeling when she would hammer one.
Here are a few pics of the early warm hunts we enjoyed.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

your little girl could out hike 3/4 of the people on here. good stuff man!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great year! Great hunting partner you have there! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's what it's all about right there! Fantastic!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's what it's all about right there! Fantastic!


Amen to that.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that awesome right there. congrats to both.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*WHHHhhhooooop!* 8)

Chick's (well, in this instance, a wee lil chick ;-)) that kill. Love it!

Congratulations to you both, looks to have been a fine season.

Btw: black band? where/whats the story on that guy??


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Black band came out of Cache Valley this last spring. I guess the Black bands are to help prevent people from targetting only the banded geese. Probably to help eliminate poaching of banded birds in urban areas as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now THAT is raising them right, congrats !


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> Black band came out of Cache Valley this last spring. I guess the Black bands are to help prevent people from targetting only the banded geese. Probably to help eliminate poaching of banded birds in urban areas as well.


Cool, where did you kill it?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Just over the mountain from Cache Valley.


----------

